# Qu'il s'est cru un instant plus le meme



## lenticule

Une phrase dans les paroles de chanson de Mylene Farmer..Je ne le comprends pas très bien: 
"Il a vu dans vos yeux tant de haine 
 Qu'il s'est cru un instant plus le meme"
Qu'est ce que ça veut dire? bien énervée..
Merci d'avance


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut lenticule,

Il n'y a aucun rapport avec l'énervement là (à moins que ce ne soit toi qui t'énerves ? )
Il s'est cru = il s'est imaginé être
un instant = pendant un petit espace de temps (un petit moment)
plus le même = quelqu'un dautre (quelqu'un de méchant, puisque l'autre le regarde avec de la haine).


----------



## Fred_C

l'expression "il se croit + adjectif" signifie "il croit qu'il est + adjectif"
Mais l'exemple montre une construction un peu fautive : il fonctionne comme si "plus le même" était un adjectif.
En français tout à fait correct, l'adverbe "plus" (qui signifie "ne plus") devrait porter sur le verbe, et la phrase devrait être
"Il ne s'est un instant plus cru le même" ; (Il n'a plus cru qu'il était le même)


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> Mais l'exemple montre une construction un peu fautive : il fonctionne comme si "plus le même" était un adjectif.


 La construction est tout à fait correcte ! (La phrase que vous proposez l'est aussi, mais elle ne veut clairement pas dire la même chose.)

Les adverbes négatifs _plus_, _jamais_, _guère_ peuvent porter sur un adjectif, un nom, un groupe prépositionnel...


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> La construction est tout à fait correcte ! (La phrase que vous proposez l'est aussi, mais elle ne veut clairement pas dire la même chose.)
> 
> Les adverbes négatifs _plus_, _jamais_, _guère_ peuvent porter sur un adjectif,


 
Un adjectif épithète, certainement.
Un adjectif attribut du sujet, non. ("Je suis plus le même" devient immédiatement "je ne suis plus le même")
Un adjectif attribut du complément d'objet, (comme dans l'exemple),  c'est possible, mais c'est vraiment maladroit.

C'est vrai que la phrase que je donne n'a pas exactement le même sens.


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> Un adjectif attribut du sujet, non. ("Je suis plus le même" devient immédiatement "je ne suis plus le même")


Si une forme du verbe _être_ est présente, oui, on peut ajouter un _ne_ et éventuellement déplacer l'adverbe. Mais avec _devenir_, _rester_, etc., cette transformation n'est plus possible (sans changer le sens de la phrase)._ Jules serait_ _devenu pas plus lourd qu'un paquet de biscuits_ (source)

≠ _Jules ne serait pas devenu plus lourd qu'un paquet de biscuits_​


----------



## tilt

Comme Frec C, je trouve la phrase _Il s'est cru un instant plus le même_ particulièrement bancale.

Spontanément, j'aurais plutôt dit _Il a cru un instant qu'il n'était plus le même.
_Mais le nombre de pieds n'aurait pas collé, pour la chanson, ceci explique peut-être cela.


----------



## itka

Je le ressens comme Fred et Tilt...
Je ne sais pas dire si cette phrase est "correcte" ou pas, mais elle est sûrement un peu bizarre. Je ne crois pas qu'un francophone la dirait, hors d'un contexte très très familier, et encore !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] Je ne crois pas qu'un francophone la dirait, hors d'un contexte très très familier, et encore !


Une francophone la _chante_, en tout cas !


----------



## itka

> Une francophone la _chante_, en tout cas !


On chante bien des choses qu'on ne dirait pas ! C'est ça, la licence poétique !


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Plus le même = différent.  Oui?

_Il s'est cru un instant différent = Il s'est cru un instant plus le même_

Ce n'est pas élégant... mais ça ne me choque pas.  

En français « correct », la version de tilt - qui a trop de pieds - est à mon avis la bonne.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Plus le même = différent.  Oui?


Oui mais non, car _être différent = *ne* plus être le même_.
Et c'est bien la disparition de ce _ne_ qui pose problème.


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble avoir lu que le texte original est :
_Qu’il s’est cru, un instant, plus le même_

Hypothèse : L’idée initiale aurait bien pu être :
_Qu’il s’est cru, un instant, différent_
Pour les besoin de la rime, _plus le_ _même_ s’est probablement imposé ?

Quand à savoir ce qui est bon ou pas dans une partie isolée d’expression poétique ?
_Qu’il s’est cru__, un instant, un Dieu_
_Qu’il s’est cru__, un instant,Dieu_
_Qu’il s’est cru__, un instant, une andouille…, une vessie ou une lanterne etc. _

Je n’arrive pas à comprendre l’erreur, au contraire, rien de bien d’étonnant, je ne suis qu’un cancre en grammaire !

Plus sérieusement : merci de préciser si il y a une erreur ou pas ? d'un point de vue construction sans avis subjectif...pour apprendre.
_Qu’il s’est cru__, un instant, une andouille :_ il y a une erreur ou pas ?


----------



## tilt

Corsicum said:


> _Qu’il s’est cru__, un instant, une andouille :_ il y a une erreur ou pas ?


Pour moi, il n'y a ici aucune erreur, puisque la phrase n'est pas négative.


----------



## Corsicum

tilt said:


> Pour moi, il n'y a ici aucune erreur, puisque la phrase n'est pas négative.


Merci tilt,
D’accord, je crois avoir compris que la substitution de _différent_ par _plus le même_ introduit la négation _plus,_ qui, d’un point de vue « technique » perturbe l’ensemble. 
Donc, j’aurais du être plus attentif aux explications de *Fred_C ....*


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> Si une forme du verbe _être_ est présente, oui, on peut ajouter un _ne_ et éventuellement déplacer l'adverbe. Mais avec _devenir_, _rester_, etc., cette transformation n'est plus possible (sans changer le sens de la phrase).
> _Jules serait_ _devenu pas plus lourd qu'un paquet de biscuits_ (source)
> ≠ _Jules ne serait pas devenu plus lourd qu'un paquet de biscuits_​


 
Ce n'est pas du tout un bon exemple !
Pour prouver que la négation "ne plus" peut porter sur un adjectif attribut, vous donnez un exemple où le mot "plus" signifie "davantage", ce qui n'a rien à voir, 
Dans votre exemple, on a simplement la locution "pas plus", à peu près synonyme de "moins", ce qui n'est pas une négation.


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> Oui mais non, car _être différent = *ne* plus être le même_.
> Et c'est bien la disparition de ce _ne_ qui pose problème.


Les mots négatifs peuvent s'employer sans _ne_ (et je ne parle pas de l'effacement familier du _ne_). _Plus toute jeune, mais encore belle, […] elle avait l’air d’une de ces roses qui s’épanouissent indéfiniment _(Maupassant),_ Un vieux père, une fille plus très jeune _(Sartre), cités par Grevisse §1028. Bien sûr, si _plus_ se trouve à côté du verbe fléchi, on met le _ne_, mais s'il est éloigné du verbe (pour des raisons syntaxiques, ou pour exprimer un sens différent), ou s'il n'y a pas de verbe, il n'y a pas de _ne_.


Fred_C said:


> Ce n'est pas du tout un bon exemple ! […]
> Dans votre exemple, on a simplement la locution "pas plus", à peu près synonyme de "moins", ce qui n'est pas une négation.


(C'était un exemple de l'adverbe négatif _pas_, et non de _plus_.) Il s'agit bien d'une négation, puisque avec le verbe _être_ on peut avoir _Il n'a *pas* été plus lourd qu'un paquet de biscuits._


----------



## Fred_C

D'accord.
Cela fonctionne pour "pas plus", qui signifie "autant", mais cela me semble assez familier.
Dans les autres cas, où vous essaierez de faire porter la négation "pas" sur un adjectif attribut, vous obtiendrez des phrases très maladroites.
"Il est devenu pas beau", fonctionne, mais c'est très maladroit.
"Il semble pas clair" se remplace automatiquement par "il ne semble pas clair".

Avec la négation "plus", et un autre verbe que le verbe être, c'est carrément impossible :
Si vous avez un texte qui est très long, et que vous enlevez des passages, afin qu'il *ne* soit *plus* long, vous ne pourrez absolument pas dire : "J'ai corrigé le texte, il est devenu plus long", cela signifierait presque exactement le contraire. (on comprend automatiquement qu'il s'agit du comparatif de supériorité de long)

Dans les exemples que Grevisse donne, les utilisations sont des appositions. Ce ne sont pas vraiment des épithètes, mais presque.


----------



## CapnPrep

Je pense qu'il y a une incompatibilité sémantique dans _devenir plus_ (ou _ne plus devenir_) à l'aspect accompli. Mais cela peut fonctionner, il me semble, avec un autre verbe attributif, et en éloignant l'adverbe du participe : _Il nous a semblé, finalement, plus tout à fait comme avant_ (exemple construit).

Grevisse donne aussi pas mal d'exemples de structures coordonnées : _Nous étions livrés, défaits, et plus les maîtres de nous_  ; _Ils nous ont semblé aussi vraisemblables, mieux écrits, et guère plus ridicules que certains romans de nos jours_. On aurait en principe la possibilité de répéter toute la phrase afin de mettre un _ne_ et de placer le mot négatif au bon endroit, mais ce serait encore plus maladroit, et inutile.


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> Grevisse donne aussi pas mal d'exemples de structures coordonnées : _Nous étions livrés, défaits, et plus les maîtres de nous_  ; _Ils nous ont semblé aussi vraisemblables, mieux écrits, et guère plus ridicules que certains romans de nos jours_. On aurait en principe la possibilité de répéter toute la phrase afin de mettre un _ne_ et de placer le mot négatif au bon endroit, mais ce serait encore plus maladroit, et inutile.


Le fait que le terme négatif apparaisse en fin de phrase, après le _et_, ne me semble pas négligeable.
Grevisse aurait-il écrit _Nous étions livrés, plus les maîtres de nous, et défaits ?_Je ne crois pas.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Oui mais non, car _être différent = *ne* plus être le même_.
> Et c'est bien la disparition de ce _ne_ qui pose problème.



_Je me suis crue un instant pas très futée_.  

- Je sais bien qu'il manque le _ne_, mais le "problème" ne me choque pas vraiment
- Je crois cependant que si on remplaçait _*plus*_ par _*pas *le même_... ce serait (un peu) moins bancal.  

Mais ce n'est que mon avis. Il vaut ce qu'il vaut.


----------



## lenticule

tilt said:


> Comme Frec C, je trouve la phrase _Il s'est cru un instant plus le même_ particulièrement bancale.
> 
> Spontanément, j'aurais plutôt dit _Il a cru un instant qu'il n'était plus le même.
> _Mais le nombre de pieds n'aurait pas collé, pour la chanson, ceci explique peut-être cela.



Merci...~~maintenant je me croit moins énervée par les paroles de cette chanson
Oops,,le grammaire francais me fait un peu étouffée


----------

